# Which model Shimano Ultegra do I have?



## bjoernrasmussen (Dec 23, 2020)

My front Shimano Ultegra gear guide shifter has broken. Can you tell me which model it is? 6600, 6700, 6800, 8000 ?


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

It's called a front derailleur. 
6600 & 6700 = 10sp
6800 & 8000 = 11sp

Serach for a FD-6600 or FD-6700. Either will work.
The easiest way to tell what you have, do the shift cables come out the side of your shifter or under the bar tape?


----------



## lebikerboy1 (Aug 24, 2018)

You front derailleur is way too high which can/will cause shifting problems.
It should be approx. 2mm above the large chain ring teeth and parallel to them.


----------



## bjoernrasmussen (Dec 23, 2020)

lebikerboy1 said:


> You front derailleur is way too high which can/will cause shifting problems.
> It should be approx. 2mm above the large chain ring teeth and parallel to them.


It is in the lowest posotion With my 50 teeth chainring.


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

bjoernrasmussen said:


> It is in the lowest posotion With my 50 teeth chainring.


From the photo I would say it is not in the lowest position. I can still see a portion of the slot visible below the mounting bolt. As has been suggested, moving it closer to the chainring will improve shifting.

To determine what model you have, look on the back side of the cage. If it's not stamped there, it is somewhere else on the derailleur. If not, and assuming the entire group is the same vintage, you can find the number on say, the back side of the rear derailleur parallelogram. For instance, it might say, RD (Rear Derailleur) 6700. You could safely assume the front derailleur is an FD-6700, which is how Shimano identifies their parts.


----------



## .je (Aug 25, 2012)

It's not too hard to do a Google image search and identify it by shape and type font as a 6600 derailleur.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

bjoernrasmussen said:


> It is in the lowest posotion With my 50 teeth chainring.


No, it can be lowered about 1/2"


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

lebikerboy1 said:


> You front derailleur is way too high which can/will cause shifting problems.
> It should be approx. 2mm above the large chain ring teeth and parallel to them.


Actually, 1mm clearance is even better. I set up front derailleurs so that they barely clear the big ring, and the shifting is optimum. Greatly reduces chain coming off both the big and small rings.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Kerry Irons said:


> Actually, 1mm clearance is even better. I set up front derailleurs so that they barely clear the big ring, and the shifting is optimum. Greatly reduces chain coming off both the big and small rings.


This. The Shimano spec is between 1mm and 3mm, but closer is better. From that pic, I would be surprised if it doesn't shift like [email protected]


----------



## rudge66 (Apr 1, 2019)

I give you credit for trying to fix it yourself, but based on what I can discern you are better off taking it to a LBS.
LOL with the indoor riding wave.


----------

